# Gigabyte EasyTune5



## djwrath (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi all, I just wanted to know what I can expect from the above program that came with my new motherboard?

/wrath


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I use it to monitor temps, voltages and fan speeds . . also helps overclock if you are inclined to do that . . I am not . .


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

What simp said. I would not use it to overclock, auto-OCing programs always lead to less results and more instability than overclocking by hand. However, for monitoring temperatures it should be fine.


----------

